# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 6 )



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Do you put your tools away at the end of the day or leave them out? And what's your reason for doing so?
*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 7, 2016)

Usually put them away to help declutter work area. May leave some small tools out if I know I'll get back to job in progress. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 7, 2016)

Always. Makes it easier to vacuum the shop which I also do at the end of each day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

Put them away to maintain good habits and care for my work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 7, 2016)

I am guilty of leaving tools wherever they finish up 99% of the time. I say that the main reason is because I have very limited time so I spend all of it building things, not cleaning or organizing. Really, the reason is mostly because I am a messy person at heart and hate to waste time on it. ￼Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2016)

If i put them away I would not be able to find them or I am a shop slob. Take yer pick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2016)

What is your definition of "away" ? 
Tony Clinton

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 7, 2016)

Everything is cleaned and put away at the end of the day.

Especially mechanics tools.

Everything goes a certain way. I can spot immediately if a tool is missing. Leave a socket in a 24 speed, electronic controlled transmission, someone (me) will be in for $12k mistake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2016)

YEP, and the reason depends on which way the wind is blowing that particular day........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 7, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> YEP


 
What the hell kinda answer is that!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2016)

Not usually. I seem to grab a tool, use, then drop it and grab another one. Once the a.d.d. kicks in it's a slippery slope. I have always been that way. When I am working on something I just hyper focus on it until it is done, then at the end I clean up and put all the tools away and then start all over again with the next project. And if I start several projects at the same time it really becomes a challenge to keep things clean. Sometimes I just have to take a step back and clean everything up and regroup because I run out of space to work. The shop is kinda like that now from setting up the shop. My project for the last year has been building the shop, tools everywhere! I'm hopeless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 7, 2016)

It all depends where I'm at. The CNC room has it's own tools for ONLY there and get put away as I use them. I have a dresser that the PC sits on that I can reach everything from my stool.
The woodroom/workroom is so piled with scraps that I have to put hand tools away or they'd be lost and the various saws, sanders, planers, ETC either sit on the table or not far away.
In the company shop my tools are scattered where-ever they land until the end of each "project".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What the hell kinda answer is that!!!!




It's the right answer .........I just initially forgot to put the reason in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 7, 2016)

I put them up because I work off a little fold up bench mostly. I have always been pretty good about putting away tools though I think because with my Dad there were consequences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes and no. Many things we wish to distinguish depend upon qualitative scales. A good example is how we wish to distinguish colors such as orange and yellow, even though the difference between them is one of wavelength. I often put my orange tools away but leave my yellow ones out. So the question is not specific therefore cannot have a specific answer.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes and no. Many things we wish to distinguish depend upon qualitative scales. A good example is how we wish to distinguish colors such as orange and yellow, even though the difference between them is one of wavelength. I often put my orange tools away but leave my yellow ones out. So the question is not specific therefore cannot have a specific answer.


Ah, philosophy! The fine art of making simple things complex!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 7, 2016)

NO /LAZY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes. 

Although I am trying to get better about it. I now am really starting to have an actual place for everything and that makes it easier to put them away when I'm done using a tool. 

Seeing the blank space is a reminder that something's missing. 

However, to be honest, this is very much an old dog learning a new trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 8, 2016)

No I usually get into what I am doing and work full bore until I have to stop for some reason or just, run out of steam. I tend to tidy things up when I start the next time, it's like I walk into the shop and say who could work in this mess. The worst is when I have out of the shop projects and I am just running in now and again to plane a board or use the table saw for a few quick cuts, a week of doing that and it looks like a bomb went off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 9, 2016)

In my mind they are put away. In reality----noooooo. Lathe tools DO get put back on the cart/rack. However at the work tables tools will be in the last place I was using them (most of the time). It has a lot to do with A.D.D., always have more than one project going--have had it all my life. I just learned early how to live with it. Controlled chaos works for me. 
"A clean desk is a sign of a sick mind" is one of my fave sayings/truism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 10, 2016)

As a rule yes... occasionally things get left out in my shop. But, everything has a place, and typically they all get put back. Maybe not right away, maybe not even at the end of the day. But they get put back.

At work, they usually get close anyhow. Depends upon how many monkeys are standing around with the proverbial digit rectally fixed, waiting on me to repair whatever they broke, so that they can go back to occupying their simple minds with the menial tasks they are hired to perform, rather than standing around drooling on themselves, irritating me with cRap music, and swatting flies. (_I work a bunch of 13- 25 year olds, who don't have a clue!_) 

As for why I suffer from my OCD... When I was a child, my father was notorious for laying things down wherever he was using them, and walking off. And, he was likewise notorious for NEVER thinking he was guilty of such. Given those two combined conditions, it was therefore always 'the children's fault' when he couldn't find anything. I simply got tired of trying to remember where he left things, a long time ago, so that I didn't have to listen him scream and yell at me for losing the things he'd used last; it's so much easier to just put them away.

Nephew I work for now, is worse yet. He hauls tools off from the shop, to work on his house and forgets to bring them back to the shop. I used to search for hours, now I look for about 10 minutes and go buy another one of whatever I'm looking for. Not only am I wasting my time looking, I usually have several monkeys standing around waiting on me to find whatever I'm looking for. It's not uncommon that it's costing him $100+/hour for me to search for things, that cost $10 - $20, that he left in his garage, on the other side of town. If I just keep buying them, pretty soon we have 4 - 5 of everything, and I can usually find one of them.


----------

